# Zip Ordner, und Download



## pauschpage (8. November 2002)

Hallo !!

1. Ich will mir einen Zip Ordner von einer Homepage downloaden, bei mir kann man nicht mehr auswählen, wo der Ordner gespeichert wird, wie kann ich das wieder aktivieren, dass der Ordner auf einen beliebigen Ort gespeichert wird ? 

2. Der Ordner öffnet sich ja automatisch, da steht dann immer "der Zip Komprimierte Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt" was kann ich da tun ??

DANKE!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. November 2002)

Möglichkeit 1:

Rechtsklick (Kontextmenü) auf Dowloadlinks und dort "Ziel speichern unter..." wählen....


Möglichkeit 2:


xbeliebigen Ordner öffnen

je nach Betriebssystem entweder Menü:

Ansicht oder Extras - Ordneroptionen

Registerkarte : "Dateitypen"

dort "zip" suchen

Schaltfläche <Erweitert>

dort Haken bei "Öffnen nach dem Dowload" rein...


----------



## pauschpage (9. November 2002)

OK, Möglichkeit 1 geht nicht, weil der downloadbutton ein jpeg Bild ist

Möglichkeit 2 auch nicht: Ich war bei den Dateitypen drinnen, und hab auch ZIP gefunden, bei mir sieht das so aus, wo soll ich da hingehen (BILD)

Helft mir bitte


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2002)

Dann probiers über "ändern"...


----------



## pauschpage (9. November 2002)

nein, da kann man nur das programm ändern, mit dem der ordner geöffnet wird

wie hast du es geändert ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. November 2002)

...bei XP scheint es anders zu sein, wenn Dir bis Montag keiner helfen konnte... dann guck ich in der Firma dort habe ich XP!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. November 2002)

Hey, klick doch mal auf wiederherstellen, weil XP hat doch einen Entpacker "on Board"....

...und dann müsste es auch wieder ein erweitert geben!


----------



## fluessig (13. November 2002)

Zu deinem allerersten Beitrag:
Die Möglichkeit mit dem rechtsklick und "Ziel speichern unter..." muss funktionieren, auch wenn der Linkbutton ein Bild ist (darum gibt es im Kontextmenü neben "Ziel sp..." auch noch die Option "Bild speichern unter...")
Zu deiner 2ten Frage: "Zip Ordner ist ungültig oder beschädigt." Das ist dann auch meistens so. Am besten ist da nochmal runterladen, eventuell ist aber auch das Orginal beschädigt, dann kannst du natürlich nichts machen.
Was allerdings das Problem mit der Speicherfunktion betrifft hätte ich mal eine Frage - passiert das auch in Word/Andere Anwendung beim speichern von Dateien, dass das übliche Fenster nicht erscheint?


----------

